# Finn going to vet tomorrow



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

My lil guy is getting his second set of shots tomorrow. It's gonna be so hard watching  I hate it!! But i'm glad he's gonna be more protected. And i'm anxious to see how much weight he's gained since I got him. 
I have took him out in the bk yard several times. First time he wouldn't walk on it but now he runs around like crazy.  He has peed in the grass the last 2 or 3 times i've taken him out.  I'm so anxious to be able to get him out in the world and see more people and things!!









I is soo scawed mommies i no wanna doe to da doctors!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

How much did he weight when you got him? he's such a cutie ; )


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thank you!! He was 1 lb 11 oz. on 5/31


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh look at that little face,adorable i love him.Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awwww good luck beau was only 2 lbs at his 3rd shot he didn't cry at all but the next day I couldn't even pick him up bc his injection sites were so sore  good luck!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

michele said:


> Oh look at that little face,adorable i love him.Good luck tomorrow


 Thank you !!



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Awwww good luck beau was only 2 lbs at his 3rd shot he didn't cry at all but the next day I couldn't even pick him up bc his injection sites were so sore  good luck!!!


Aww  poor little guy. I hope he does alright it's gonna hurt me almost as much as it will hurt him!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

He is soooooo cute!!! Just love his sweet little face!! Looks like his legs have gotten longer


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the pic he is adorable! Good luck at the vets and hope it doesn't hurt him. Baileys booked in to be neutered on Wednesday I'm dreading it  x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> He is soooooo cute!!! Just love his sweet little face!! Looks like his legs have gotten longer


 Thanks!! Yes I believe he has gotten taller. I'm no expert but i think he is gonna be taller than miss leila. He seems to have a diff. body structure, more petite and taller.


I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Love the pic he is adorable! Good luck at the vets and hope it doesn't hurt him. Baileys booked in to be neutered on Wednesday I'm dreading it  x


Aw bless him. Hope everything goes really good for ya!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

cherper said:


> Aw bless him. Hope everything goes really good for ya!


Thanks I've got my fingers crossed already! X


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

He is soooo cute always !! Very funny picture, poor lil thing.
Tequila did a big scandal on her 1st vaccination. She cried and screamed for few min. And the next times I took Nutrigel Plus, some vitamine and she never cried anymore. She prefers licking that than screaming !!
And last week she got microchip. The needle is very very thick. And the nutrigel was successful again.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

that pic and caption are so funny...what a little doll he is....


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

awwwww! he has the sweetest little face!!! everything will be just fine  it's definitely great that he'll be more protected! i do hate having to take our babies to the vets too though


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Awwww Finn it will be ok. We love Finn, he is so adorable, even my husband loves to look at his pictures!!!!:hello1:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Awwww Finn it will be ok. We love Finn, he is so adorable, even my husband loves to look at his pictures!!!!:hello1:


WOW!! That is saying Alot!! :laughing8: Thank YOU!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Evie had her shots last week. No after effects. I did ask him to hold off on the Rabies 
vaccine for a few weeks. Didn't want to overtax her system. Hope Finn will be fine


----------

